# would you wear something like this?



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

i totally would wear something like this - just need to figure out where i would go? art gallery? or funky art gathering or perhaps night out with friends without kiddos?
def not a tea party outfit but loving it!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Kind of busy for me.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

May be okay for some, but not for me...


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

I don't think I am old but I could see it on someone younger. I would probably get snagged on something and look stupid.


----------



## angel whisperer (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry. No. I would get caught on something somewhere and plus it is too hot to wear.....and no.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm fat and this won't work for me. I like the pattern tho.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I think I'd prefer it in a single color, rather than two, but why not? No one is going to mistake it for a mass merchandized garment for sure.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I might like it better if there weren't so many twists that look messy to me - if it created a more "typical" kind of Celtic pattern with the crossings, then I'd probably like it. Though I'd still probably prefer traditional cables doing the same thing rather than the Icord. Or maybe a traditional front, except a narrow empty space with 3 center icords braided.


----------



## ElaineInNJ (May 15, 2015)

Looks like someone got confused with the pattern while making it. I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

I love it! Wear it wherever you want! If you get bored you will always have something to fiddle with and this would probably sell at a high end store for $200 - $300.


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Wear it out when you go shopping! Brilliant and different. Open up lots of conversations.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

It's interesting but probably not for me.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I am too fat and old. Maybe for a young person. Looks like a lot of work to knit.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Are the beige sleeves attached to it or is this sleeveless? To me, the sleeves do not seem to belong with the peach top. The twists do not appear to be in any organized pattern--too mish mash for my taste. Are the twists the back or the front? It appears that it is very exposing. Way too confusing for me to like.


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

you're never too old and never too fat! i am sure you're a beautiful person!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow, I just stumbled on a marvelous 16-page writeup on cables, including my two faves, Saxon Braid and Barrington Braid. (This opens to a PDF.)


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

No, it's not for me personally.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes! I like it a lot better than most of the lacey shawls and frilly stuff that knitters post on this site.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Hmmm... add some do-dads hanging off and it is a twiddle vest (as opposed to a muff)

It is wonderful there is so much diversity available.... definitely not something I would be interested in but I'm sure there are others who would.... and more power to them...


----------



## stormmtnknitter (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes! Wear it anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

nope


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Not my style at all!


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

As I am a big fan of different and unique, I think this is great. And yes, at 73, I would wear it!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

no.....
julie


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

no for soooo many reasons


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

love your response! 


COgramma said:


> As I am a big fan of different and unique, I think this is great. And yes, at 73, I would wear it!


----------



## mommasan (Jul 9, 2016)

It is a beautiful sweater but I have a petite frame and it would overwhelm me.


----------



## Myla Vayner (Aug 18, 2015)

omg - i am loving it! thank you!


jvallas said:


> Wow, I just stumbled on a marvelous 16-page writeup on cables, including my two faves, Saxon Braid and Barrington Braid. (This opens to a PDF.)


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

No, DEFINITELY NOT.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

No too much for my taste.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Or maybe a traditional front, except a narrow empty space with 3 center icords braided.


I like your design idea!
Also, this would look best on not-so-generously endowed women......

And - this is the very coolest pamphlet! THX


jvallas said:


> Wow, I just stumbled on a marvelous 16-page writeup on cables, including my two faves, Saxon Braid and Barrington Braid. (This opens to a PDF.)


I do question her on this though:
_Mathematical Relationships 
n = the number of strands in the braid (always an even number) _

I've knit braids (cables) which had uneven numbers - e.g., 1 and 3 sts combined w/1 or 2 sts background (can be Rev St st or seed st)

And - it's pulling-up rather unattractively in front. I think the designer should've taken into consideration that the iCords would do that and blocked it better or compensated for it.....


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

It would be perfect for someone who is gracile/attractively very slender.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

This is one of those things that I like 'in theory', but when it comes to actuality, No!
It wouldn't be flattering to my 'as is' and probably 'will be' configuration! But I could see it on someone slimmer and taller.
Age should not matter.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

No thanks. Bit to much happening.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I can't quite figure it out. It it's just the pink and white parts I would wear it. If the grey, black and white bits are part of the sweater then it's too much for me.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I would like it as a vest without sleeves. It would be beautiful with a plum colored camo underneight and beautiful party wear


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

When it gets colder, maybe sporting events or evening walks in fall.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

not for me , sorry


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

It would be quite dangerous for me! All those ropy things would get caught on doorknobs, drawer handles, car shifters, pretty much anything that protrudes. When I listen to music on my phone, I have to thread the earphone cord inside my shirt, but I still get it caught on things, because some of the cord hangs out at the hem of my shirt. 
But I don't dislike the sweater. I'll just have to admire it on others!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Beachkc said:


> I would like it as a vest without sleeves. It would be beautiful with a plum colored camo underneight and beautiful party wear


I think it is supposed to be sleeveless? It looks like there are other sweaters on hangers in the background behind this one.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

dragonswing said:


> I think it is supposed to be sleeveless? It looks like there are other sweaters on hangers in the background behind this one.


I too think it's a Vest; the armscye seams in the beige sweater underneath can be seen.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

rkr said:


> I do question her on this though:
> _Mathematical Relationships
> n = the number of strands in the braid (always an even number) _
> 
> I've knit braids (cables) which had uneven numbers - e.g., 1 and 3 sts combined w/1 or 2 sts background (can be Rev St st or seed st)


Good point! You obviously read that tutorial more closely than I did! :sm02: 


rkr said:


> And - it's pulling-up rather unattractively in front. I think the designer should've taken into consideration that the iCords would do that and blocked it better or compensated for it.....


Yes, when I was thinking about a center panel of braiding, I had in my head that I'd do partial Icords, finish the sweater except for some held stitches where the bottom of the cord goes, then knit and braid the cord till it was the right length to avoid the braid being unequal to the front of the sweater.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

NO!!!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

An interesting pattern. I wouldn't wear it mainly because I don't wear pull on sweaters even in the winter.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe if I was a teenager.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool.. :sm24:


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes I would wear it, anyplace I pleased.


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

It is not my taste. If it was, I would rock it wherever I wanted


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Is that the front or the back because if it's the front, all I can picture is wearing a t-shirt under it and one's boobies sticking through all that spaghetti! Not for me.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

UUUUUH! NO! Sorry...


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

It is not something I would feel comfortable wearing; but if it makes you feel good to wear it, then you should without hesitation.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

rkr said:


> I
> 
> And - it's pulling-up rather unattractively in front. I think the designer should've taken into consideration that the iCords would do that and blocked it better or compensated for it.....


I think it is the type of hanger the sweater is displayed upon. The hanger is very steeply sloped from the neck and is causing distortion to the front.

I think this would make an interesting vest in a lighter weight yarn, such as a silk/linen blend, and longer in the body, finer gauge. Very interesting design concept!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

What ?????


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

NO WAY!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

The pattern for want of a better word doesn't make sense.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely. It is magic. I don't think I would care what I looked like as I like it. I think the pattern is great. Is it part of the sweater underneath or is it a piece on its own? Whatever it is, I like it. I like the picture and the way it is photographed. Oh! Go for it. Wear it everywhere and have fun. Did you make it?


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

for me i think it would be better all in one colour, then it could be worn anywhere :sm02:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Too busy for me too, but my knitting group would find it fascinating.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

Yikes, no way....


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

everyone has their own taste, I think I must be to old also as I think this looks like something that went terribly wrong with your intestines and you might need emergency surgery. Love the color though


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Love it...would wear it in a heartbeat


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Love it...would wear it in a heartbeat


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like a difficult pattern to keep from looking wonky--or is that the design? If I did manage to make it, I'm sure it wouldn't look good on me and would sit in the closet unworn. But it is interesting.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I would wear this and like how different the random twisting is done.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

No...not my style!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

If I were really thin...


----------



## dyzajic (May 15, 2015)

LOVE it!!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

If it makes you happy, wear it. I've never been a slave to any particular style.


----------



## dyzajic (May 15, 2015)

pattern link?


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Why not wear it. It's unique


----------



## Baliegh (Mar 11, 2012)

No


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I would not but only because all of that across a very large chest would not be good at all !! I have a Dolly Parton type of body style.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

The knitting is done very well but there seems to be no rhyme or reason to the I-cord decoration placement. I've always contended that one can wear whatever they choose to wherever they choose to go. I'm a little more conservative now because of my age, I guess, but make a statement and wear it to wherever you please.


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Uh.....no. For so many reasons. An intricate piece of work, though.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No, not for me.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks like a drunkards path front !! A Celtic knot gone very very wrong . I have never seen anything like this .


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think this is very creative and fun. I would not wear it myself because of my bust size (too large) but I could see it being a fun sweater for others to wear.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Just not my style. :sm01:


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm with Babs, some things just look too hot to wear here in Alabama. But what a lot of work, Wow!


----------



## mahalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Very funky - my daughter would wear it in a minute. For me it is a little busy but I don't know if that would stop me from wearing it to a dress up event with some nice slacks.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not sure. I'd like to try it on first.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

I like it. It maybe busy for some people but it would totally work with some leggings and ankle boots. It just too heavyweight for me. I get hot so easily. Great job!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Too busy for my taste.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> i totally would wear something like this - just need to figure out where i would go? art gallery? or funky art gathering or perhaps night out with friends without kiddos?
> def not a tea party outfit but loving it!


No, I wouldn't TOTALLY wear it, just partially - without the sleeves

:sm06:


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Um.... it's definitely a conversation piece!


----------



## butchteb43 (Jun 19, 2014)

This is a great conversation piece for the right person! Something you would find in a high end fashion boutique. I think it would be more a versatile piece as a sleeveless vest. Great job.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

If I didn't live in FL I would wear it every chance I got. What a statement! I love it!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I think it would look awful on me.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> i totally would wear something like this - just need to figure out where i would go? art gallery? or funky art gathering or perhaps night out with friends without kiddos?
> def not a tea party outfit but loving it!


Is the peach the front or is that one layer, then grey, then dark, then beige? Can't tell by the photo. It is unique.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

I wouldn't wear because of my activities I would be caught on something most of the time.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Not for me! But what a lot of work!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry, but not my thing. It looks awfully heavy.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

I definitely wouldn't wear it and I would definitely hate to try knitting it LOL


----------



## Bosslady (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmm. Really busy pattern for a sweater. However I would love to see this "wandering cables" on an afghan. Would be quite interesting in my mind. Not everyone's cup of tea though.


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yes if I am to be out and about probably with jeans of course. lol


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

No. First of all way too hot, but it is a mess.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

spinlouet said:


> everyone has their own taste, I think I must be to old also as I think this looks like something that went terribly wrong with your intestines and you might need emergency surgery. Love the color though


There are so many different responses here but spinlouet your comment absolutely cracked me up! I can see this in a tunic length with leggings and boots but not on me.


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

Not for me but I could see it on a younger person.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

I like it.... in one color...and maybe fixing some of the twists... :sm24:


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

That is a great sweater! It might give new meaning to a chest cold, especially if you didn't wear anything under it..... But now it got me to thinking. What if you had the "rope" going side ways and did one or two "knit" stitches. Hmmm.....would like to try that idea, but too busy knitting for this yarn bombing.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm fat AND old and I would totally wear this anywhere!


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

I quite like it. It's quirky and unorthodox. The problem is the Barbie-doll colour. I think it would look better in - say - khaki or purple.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

When I was slimmer I would. Lovely


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Looks like you keep running out of yarn and grab the next skein in your stash!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Of course I'd wear it but I'd prefer the sleeves to be the same color as the body. This would be great for outdoor sports, i.e. ice skating.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

I love the pattern but the only problem is I think the different colored sleeves detract from the overall picture.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Since I live in Florida all I can think about when I see it is how HOT that would be!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I feel too warm just looking at it.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

NO


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

no


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wild! I'd probably wear it.

Hazel


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I would wear it with the see through part in the back.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I think it's great. I love the pattern. I couldn't wear it though. It would make me look even bigger.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

If it was a single color and remove the cables off the sleeves I would. The sleeves throw off the locus on the front. Over all it is very interesting.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I would absolutely wear it.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

LOL--there's always Walmart.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Just looking at it makes me sweat!


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

NEVER. It's beautiful knitting but not in all those colors that don't go well together


----------



## Glockchen (Aug 4, 2016)

I wouldn't wear it. It looks like a series of mistakes that were finalized into a garment.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I might have done when I was younger.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Too heavy looking for my tastes, I don't like all those twisted I-cords..something to get caught on or pulled at..No thankyou...


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

it looks thick so would not be flattering for most figures


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Those I cords would catch in everything!
No thank you.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

I don't think I'd wear it either as like some other ladies it is a little to busy for me. But I'm certain there are folks out there that would wear it comfortably at a hike or movies or biking in the fall.


----------



## Jillzmama1 (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm afraid it looks like someone was on drugs and its not an artistically centered statement. It appears whomever it was made by is desperately screaming for attention. Wouldn't consider wearing it on the coldest night ever, not even Halloween. What is it that attracts you, probably twisted humor? Do you really like it? I cannot. Jeepers! It's frightening!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I would not, but love the creativity!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

GEEZ! It looks like one huge mistake. Never, never in a million years. I wouldn't even like it on someone else. :-(


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I believe it would look best on a slender, young, model type body.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

At first I thought it was an interesting sweater but then I looked at it again. Didn't realize the sleeves were part of this top. Sorry, I've changed my mind. Those thick ugly sleeves do nothing for the top. It looks hot and bulky to me, not at all attractive.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Somewhere without toddlers or cats. :sm09:


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Not me, looks disorganized


----------



## PeninaM (Nov 18, 2013)

When I first looked at this, Ib thought it had a double lined front, then I tooka closer look and I saw the clothes hanger showing through the left shoulder. I love this and I would wear it in a minute! I would wear a sleeveless t-shirt the same colour as the sleeves under it, so that my 73 year old boobies wouldn't get cold. I wouldn't have to worry as so many of you have said because being in a wheelchair, I'm not likely to get snagged on anything! Then when my husband takes me out for coffee, all the people that always look at me but never talk, might ever have a reason to come and talk to me, even if it's just to see what I'm what on earth I'm wearing! The only problem with this whole idea is, I live in Spain! I''d probably die of heat stroke before I got to the end of the road! Hahaha!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wear it loud and proud, but not for me


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

that is wild. Do you have a pattern? Probably too bulky for me but it would be fun to try to do it.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm afraid I would keep trying to "unravel" it


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I love it and would wear it.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

not for me.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Interesting concept. Think it would look much nicer in just one color and the bling tidied up in the "bib" area. Yes. with those modifications, I would try it.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Not my style.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

not really my style.


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

It seems there are more empty than half full glasses on this board.
I love it and would wear it. I might make it all in pink because the white is so white detracts from the body .


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm fat but I would wear this while holding my grand-daughter and I guarantee, she would have a ball!


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

NO.


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

no, but it looks like something I would Knit.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

No thanks, too messy looking.


----------



## dyzajic (May 15, 2015)

I think it's a vest...other clothes behind it


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

I would not wear that!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

It is nice but I wouldn't wear it


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

NO WAY :sm25:


----------



## Julie98 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am too reserved to wear anything unusual, but it has been made well and am sure would suit someone who likes to look 'different'. I wonder who it was made for?


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

It is a beautiful sweater and I love the colors and designs but it just would not work for me. I can picture it on someone very tall and slender.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Just about any where, it's quite the statement piece and I love it!


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not in Florida


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

jvallas said:


> I might like it better if there weren't so many twists ...


I think that's the point...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Go for it, I will just enjoy from a distance :sm02:


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

In a word: no. :sm11:


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

If I was my size 4/6 again. It looks like fun.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

No. I would probably end up hanging myself on it!


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

I would wear it & I'm no spring chicken (70). Beautiful!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely not.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nope, wouldn't wear it.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> i totally would wear something like this - just need to figure out where i would go? art gallery? or funky art gathering or perhaps night out with friends without kiddos?
> def not a tea party outfit but loving it!


In a word----Never.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry, NO. If the design was symmetrical and I was taller and thinner perhaps. I like the idea of Celtic knot designs.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> i totally would wear something like this - just need to figure out where i would go? art gallery? or funky art gathering or perhaps night out with friends without kiddos?
> def not a tea party outfit but loving it!


Why not I think its rather nice


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If it were one color I would wear it, and I am short, fat and old. I like the random quirkiness of it. With the multiple layers you probably wouldn't need a coat, all the better to show it off.


----------



## Betz2468 (Jul 20, 2016)

I think it is really cute for a younger person 8-12 years old. I would as suggested before delete the sleeves
and let them wear a cute plain shirt underneath maybe a contrasting color??


----------



## alpacarancher (Dec 4, 2011)

I try not to wear bulky things. Makes me feel too fat. So I tend to stay away from sweaters that have patterns like this


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> everyone has their own taste, I think I must be to old also as I think this looks like something that went terribly wrong with your intestines and you might need emergency surgery. Love the color though


Exactly what I was thinking... Intestines.... Now if I was due for some type of surgery I would wear it into the doctors office for my pre-med appointment just to watch the expression on the surgeons face, lol!!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

While looking at a post about knits we should have this fall on my Google Alerts, I came across this one. It reminded me of LyudmylaKnitDesigns sweater because it to is so unusual. The back is lace fabric and the sleeves and front are 100% wool yarn. By the way it costs 485 British Pounds or $626.55 U.S..


----------



## mumbojumbo (Nov 2, 2012)

I would not. It looks like spaghetti to me!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Are the beige sleeves attached to it or is this sleeveless? To me, the sleeves do not seem to belong with the peach top. The twists do not appear to be in any organized pattern--too mish mash for my taste. Are the twists the back or the front? It appears that it is very exposing. Way too confusing for me to like.


How many layers are there! Doesn't really matter it is too busy and mish mash for me too. Pass.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like fun. Where it anywhere


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Not for me


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

This is really a joke, right? What a lot of work to end up with something so comical. MN


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Definitely not me. May be some youngsters would like to wear.


----------



## anberth2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

I love the color, and I love the twists...they are thick and bulky, which just screams warm and comfy! I'd wear it with boots drinking out of a coffee mug in front of a fire, with snow falling


----------



## realtorcvb (Jan 26, 2011)

No, I wouldn't wear this at all. It is a beautiful color but it just doesn't ring my bell. The design doesn't go with the rest of the sweater.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Nope! Too busy.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I would take the sleeves off and wear it as a vest.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

It isn't my taste, but on the right person I think it would look great.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Maybe when I was younger I would have worn it but not two toned as this one is. I would prefer just one colour.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Never!!!


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

I think this is a pink vest and a beige pullover (and others) behind it.

I always wanted a vest what warms my back, my kidneys and airy on the front. Here it is 

Like the unorganized front. Fun.

If it were symmetrical - boring.


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Yup, definitely. Wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

LyudmylaKnitDesigns said:


> i totally would wear something like this - just need to figure out where i would go? art gallery? or funky art gathering or perhaps night out with friends without kiddos?
> def not a tea party outfit but loving it!


No, it's not for me, but it's interesting. :sm01:


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Not my cup of tea. Makes me feel chaotic.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

yes, i wear it......


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

No , sorry, not for me and I would never make anything like this.................each to their own. It wouldn't be good if we all liked the same stuff would it ?


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

nope


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

it isn't my style at all.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

ElaineInNJ said:


> Looks like someone got confused with the pattern while making it. I wouldn't wear it.


DITTO!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Nope, with my luck I'd get hung up somewhere possibly hung!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> While looking at a post about knits we should have this fall on my Google Alerts, I came across this one. It reminded me of LyudmylaKnitDesigns sweater because it to is so unusual. The back is lace fabric and the sleeves and front are 100% wool yarn. By the way it costs 485 British Pounds or $626.55 U.S..


Perhaps I ought to knit a few to sell... not that I'll make good hourly money, but it would be pocket money of a substantial quantity... It's rather nice, even though I'd want something warmer.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have no idea where I would wear it, but I would have to buy it. I just wish it were all one color. I think the different color in the sleeves detracts from the center panel.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

I think there is potential for reworking the pattern (I kind of like it), but it's too random for me.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

No, I don't think I would wear it, but I like the idea.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I love it, and I'm over 70. I'd have to keep my distance from doorknobs.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Not my style. My granddaughter might like it though.


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

While I do appreciate the creativity, this just isn't for me.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

It looks to me you have to have a nice undershirt that would only make the design pop out more with the front being opened like that. I love it.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

is that the front or the back????


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree with many here. I personally would not wear this, but some gorgeous young lady could probably get by with it. When I buy something or make something, I think about who the wearer will be, and body type. Not everyone can pull off wearing everything. Ex: some of the emaciated models, to me, look rediculous wearing some of the oversized and over exaggerated clothes designers place on them in fashion shows. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## leftymarie (Oct 23, 2012)

it is unsual I would wear it


----------

